# عاجل الى الاخوة من المغرب اقفال المحل الدي كنت اتعامل معه



## dadyou (11 يوليو 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
بعد اقفال المحل الدي كنت اتعامل معه بالرباط :82:
ارجو من الاخوة من المغرب ارشادي الى محلات بيع الكيماويات بالدار البيضاء او سلا او رباط اوقنيطرة اواحد الاخوة يقوم بببيع خامات وشكرا


----------



## dadyou (11 يوليو 2013)

مافي اي مغربي


----------



## dadyou (11 يوليو 2013)

مممممممممو والله امر يحير


----------

